# How do I remove the big black circle hiding her face?



## angellass (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello, how can I remove the dark circle on this girls face? Is there a photo program that does that? If you do so and send it to me or post it here that would be great!

Cheers!


----------



## cptkid (Apr 16, 2013)

That sir, would require magic far beyond the grasp of any human being....


Try Dumbledore.


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 16, 2013)

dark circle is gone.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow - that's a major sensor dust spot!  :lmao:


----------



## Nervine (Apr 16, 2013)

Omg. I can't stop laughing at your reply UnknownBro. Haha.


----------



## tommmkelly (Apr 16, 2013)

angellass said:


> Hello, how can I remove the dark circle on this girls face? Is there a photo program that does that? If you do so and send it to me or post it here that would be great!
> 
> Cheers!



Please tell me this a joke hahahah?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## sm4him (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't understand why you'd want to remove it. Everyone has blemishes and imperfections--she may have had that black spot since birth, and if you remove it, her parents may feel like you're saying she's not beautiful, black spot and all. :lmao:


----------



## terri (Apr 16, 2013)

It can't be done, and you've not made it clear if this is even your own photograph.   I think you've gotten all the reasonable replies you can expect from this request.   

See you around.


----------

